# The de-ICEing begins



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Today we made our first real progress removing the ICE internal combustion engine. We removed the hood, took out the battery, drained the oil, siphoned the gas. We're using the carport although we have to fight the mosquitos. 

Noah got into it and was a real help. There are about 50 steps to remove the engine. We've done about 6. We finished trying to remove the air filter housing. He figured out where it is - in our Cabriolet it was in a different place than in the Golf the manual showed. He did a lot of the unscrewing. Best of all, he said he was having fun.

Got gas over me and the garage. I didn't expect gas in the air filter housing but maybe the fuel injectors start combining the mix there. What do I know? I'm happy there hasn't been a fire, electrocution, collapse, injury etc. I'm kind of stuck figuring out the last connection to the air filter. I posted a question on VWVortex http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4406090.

Your comments appreciated.


----------



## blackpanther-st (Apr 4, 2009)

I just looked at the photo; that's the metering system for the injectors, that sits on top of the air filter. It is there because the plate inside measures the air flow and the proper amount of fuel is then delivered to the injectors through the braided hose's. Yes they can retain a few pounds of pressure even after it has been shut down.


----------



## swamplizard50 (May 16, 2009)

We went through a similar thing,striped a S-10 down to the frame all but the cab, pulled the motor and tranny together, stuffed a rag in the tail shaft so wouldn't leak, as it was pulled out,the rag came out and oil went every where, so I finally hung a 5 gal. bucket on the tail shaft. Big mess to clean up. _ _ it happens!


----------

